# Not sure where I stand



## whatsagoodusername (Oct 14, 2014)

Sooo... I recently caught my husband registering for online dating websites in his junk email. This lead to a whole big thing where he is apparently addicted to porn and now I am not sure what to do. We are doing therapy and couples therapy and everything but I just feel like their is no way that I can ever really ever trust him again. This has been going on ( where he is sneaking around and hiding **** from me, not ness. the dating websites) for HALF OF OUR RELATIONSHIP! Its not the point of the porn it is the lying and hiding! 
I have been in bad relationships in the past where I have been lied to and cheated on and I just feel like I am setting myself up . We have a kid together and our whole lives are meshed together and it would honestly be easier just to be together than to separate and go through all that poop. 
I just feel torn in two like my heart loves him but my mind is like " Can you really handle all this? You wanna deal with this forever?"

Is anyone out there in my situation ? Did you guys stay together? Did he get to the point of cheating on you? How do you get through it?


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

good evening whatsagoodusername
Are the dating sites things he personally registered for, or maybe just spam links from porn sites?

I view porn and online dating as very different things. Not that porn is completely OK, but I see online dating as a direct step toward cheating.


----------

